# Create Xfinity App vs requiring CableCard



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

Suggestion:
Create an Xfinity APP (that's also integrated into One Pass) for Roamio OTA vs requiring a physical cablecard to unscramble/access channels. 

Reason:
1. Many customers have online and mobile access to Xfinity via family member's subaccounts; especially those away at college in other states.

2. Using an app vs a cablecard is a more efficient use of resources. There's no need for cablecard to unscramble channels (extra step and hardware) when the user can be verified via the Xfinity TV GO app sign in.

Background:
I'm a college student who's family member created an Xfinity subaccount for me to be able to watch live and on demand programming online/via phone from another state. 

I bought the Roamio OTA because of One Pass and Xfinity On Demand. Unfortunately, after signing up I found out that there isn't an Xfinity app and that I'd need a cablecard.

I was under the impression that you simply had integrated Xfinity app along with Amazon Instant Video, Netflix and Hulu Plus into the One Pass search feature. That and the tv guide feature would've justified the $15 monthly fee especially since I don't record broadcast tv because of commercials (no need for DVR).


Many channel apps (Showtime, HBO, etc.) are blocked for Comcast customers. I'd hoped, because of your partnership with Comcast/Xfinity, that I would finally have a streaming device that would integrate everything in one.


Note: I already own an Amazon Fire TV with Xfinity TV Go sideloaded. Unfortunately, Amazon has not done what it promised - to integrate it's search engine with results from Netflix and Hulu Plus or I would not have been looking for a solution.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The current xfinity app actually uses a tuner. 

You may want to pursue the app writer on this one...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

AFAIK only a few devices have access to the IP version of the Xfinity app and the content it provides is actually different then what's available via the TiVo app. The TiVo app works the same as a real cable box, the only difference is that the selection and control commands go over the internet rather then back up the cable. Otherwise they're the same in that they use a tuner and CableCARD to actually receive the video.


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

Which Xfinity App uses a tuner? The current one one that's tied to the cablecard or? If so that's the PROBLEM I want a solution for.

My issue is that I would like an internet dependent (streaming) Xfinity app versus one that is hardware dependent to be created and integrated into One Pass.

An app like the Netflix, Amazon Instant and Hulu Plus apps ALREADY present instead of requiring the use of a cablecard/tuner (hardware) to have access to Xfinity programming.



jrtroo said:


> The current xfinity app actually uses a tuner.
> 
> You may want to pursue the app writer on this one...


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

Do you know which devices have the IP version of the Xfinity app? I just purchased Roamio OTA a couple days ago because I thought I'd have an internet based Xfinity app similar to the Android Xfinity TV Go and that it would be a part of the One Pass search results.

Even if I could somehow sideload the Xfinity TV GO app - I still wouldn't be able to get the catalog to show in the One Pass results.

I'm not sure what O.S./software the Tivo is running nor how long it would take to come up with a solution? But, I only have a 30 day trial and I don't really need the box if I can't stream Xfinity or have it integrated with one Pass.



Dan203 said:


> AFAIK only a few devices have access to the IP version of the Xfinity app and the content it provides is actually different then what's available via the TiVo app. The TiVo app works the same as a real cable box, the only difference is that the selection and control commands go over the internet rather then back up the cable. Otherwise they're the same in that they use a tuner and CableCARD to actually receive the video.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think the only offically supported device that connectes to a TV is the XBox 360. However I have read that people were able to side load the Andorid app on an Amazon FireTV.


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

As I mentioned in my first post I already have an Amazon Fire TV sideloaded with the android Xfinity TV Go.

The reason I bought the Roamio OTA was because I read that Xfinity was integrated within One Pass.

After my purchase, when I didn't see an Xfinity app, I did some minor research to find out that Xfinity is tied to the cablecard/hardware with TIVO boxes. Hence, my suggestion that TIVO use an internet tied Xfinity APP for the Roamio OTAs that do NOT have a cablecards.

Again this would be valuable for people who're using Xfinity subaccounts in other states than the primary account holder -- that are NOT able to use a cablecards for Xfinity access.

*Is there an email to communicate with TIVO app developers?
*



Dan203 said:


> I think the only offically supported device that connectes to a TV is the XBox 360. However I have read that people were able to side load the Andorid app on an Amazon FireTV.


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

*Is there an email to communicate with TIVO app developers?
*


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. TiVo seems to do their own deals with app developers. You could try contacting Comcast, but since what you're doung is actually illegal I doubt they'd help you out. The only "open" apps developed for TiVo are those in the Opera store, and those are mostly small indy apps or advertisements.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

notquite said:


> Suggestion:
> Create an Xfinity APP (that's also integrated into One Pass) for Roamio OTA vs requiring a physical cablecard to unscramble/access channels.
> 
> Reason:
> ...


I don't have Comcast only Cox, so the app would not be usable by many


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

There was supposed to be a non-cablecard solution that Tivo and Comcast were working on in July 2014. What happened with that? See link below:

http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/comcast-tivo-working-non-cablecard-approach/375989


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

notquite said:


> There was supposed to be a non-cablecard solution that Tivo and Comcast were working on in July 2014. What happened with that? See link below:
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/comcast-tivo-working-non-cablecard-approach/375989


Probably the same thing that happened to Cox they did not continue it


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

notquite said:


> Again this would be valuable for people who're using Xfinity subaccounts in other states than the primary account holder -- that are NOT able to use a cablecards for Xfinity access.


You do realize what you're doing here is illegal right? Or at the very least against the TOS for Comcast. What you,re doing is EXACTLY what all the content providers fear and why they want to put more DRM and restrictions on their content in th future.

I understand you're in collegemand probably don't have much money, but you could get a Netflix and Hulu+ subscription for less then what you'd pay for the TiVo OTA and have access to plenty on content to pass the time. Or you could just hook your computer to the TV and watch everything for free via Hulu or the individual network websites.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

also Comcast not Tivo handles xfinity


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It took years and years for the existing app to come out. To me, the article reads more to a solution in a post-cable card world. I would guess the OP will graduate before that is available.

Again, my initial response stands. Go call Comcast. They write and own the app.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

What does Netflix and Hulu+ say about account sharing?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

telemark said:


> What does Netflix and Hulu+ say about account sharing?


Not sure about Hulu, but Netflix allows it but you can only have 3 devices streaming at any given time. They have an extended plan for $11/mo that ups that to 5.


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

There has been a MAJOR miscommunication. I am doing nothing illegal. I'm not sure of your age or knowledge of streaming?

Xfinity has subaccounts for family members. Do you understand what that means? It's a separate login and sign on privileges.

Where did you READ anything that I typed that said I was doing anything illegal?



Dan203 said:


> No. TiVo seems to do their own deals with app developers. You could try contacting Comcast, but since what you're doung is actually illegal I doubt they'd help you out. The only "open" apps developed for TiVo are those in the Opera store, and those are mostly small indy apps or advertisements.


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't share a Netflix or Hulu Plus account but I could share my Netflix if I wanted to as it has 5+ different profiles you can set up under the same sign in information.



telemark said:


> What does Netflix and Hulu+ say about account sharing?


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

Xfinity allows it's CUSTOMERS to create separate SUB-accounts (with online access) for family members. Do you know anything about Xfinity/Comcast?

I pay for Amazon Prime, Netflix and get Hulu Plus with Bing Rewards. I had it ALL covered with my Amazon Fire TV and it's LEGALLY sideloaded Xfinity TV GO app. I only wanted the Roamio OTA for the OnePass integration of all the streaming apps above plus Xfinity. Since I'm not able to do that without a cable card it's of no use to me. Doesn't bode well for the future of TIVO either.



Dan203 said:


> You do realize what you're doing here is illegal right? Or at the very least against the TOS for Comcast. What you,re doing is EXACTLY what all the content providers fear and why they want to put more DRM and restrictions on their content in th future.
> 
> I understand you're in collegemand probably don't have much money, but you could get a Netflix and Hulu+ subscription for less then what you'd pay for the TiVo OTA and have access to plenty on content to pass the time. Or you could just hook your computer to the TV and watch everything for free via Hulu or the individual network websites.


----------



## notquite (Apr 17, 2015)

My post was listed within a SUGGESTION thread for Tivo. It's not necessary to fill it with misinformation and misdirected warnings/threats. 

Let's keep it on topic. 

I've already submitted my suggestion using the survey link but since there doesn't seem to be a solution coming in the near future I will be returning my Roamio OTA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

notquite said:


> Xfinity allows it's CUSTOMERS to create separate SUB-accounts (with online access) for family members. Do you know anything about Xfinity/Comcast?


While that may be true I bet if you read the TOS these sub accounts are intended for family in the same household and almost certainly don't apply to someone out of state. "Illegal" was probably a poor choice of words, but I bet you're violating the TOS.

In any case the TiVo doesn't work the way you want. The one and only Xfinity app they offer only works on the CableCARD units when connected to Comcast cable. The IP based app is only available on iOS, Android and Xbox 360. If you really want to integrate all those apps with OTA recording you migh want to look at this kickstarter...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1275320038/hdhomerun-dvr-the-dvr-re-imagined

you should be able to use it via your FireTV so it would tie everything into a single device for you.


----------

